# Domain issues



## Goldalinemydeer (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi, the company I've just started working for is asking me IT issues which I don't know anything about. Can you guys help me?

The situation is that we're currently running one domain on godaddy.com but we want to switch to a cheaper provider so we can run multiple domains. The issue is that we want to keep this website running whilst building another website with the same name so we're not down too long.

Is this possible, if so can you explain to me how? I'm sorry if this doesn't make any sense I'm struggling to understand it, English major, great choice. Thanks guys.


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Assuming your hosting service is also through GoDaddy, you can find your new hosting service and build the new website using either and sub-domain or the new host's default domain while the original stays on GoDaddy. Once you are ready to have the new site go live, you simply transfer the domain from GoDaddy to the new host (they can be pointed to the new server through the hostname configuration). You'd be best bringing questions on details of conducting a transfer of domain name to the current and future hosts.

By running both the old and new servers concurrently, you can have both up without any downtime for the original until you are ready for the new one to go live. At which point, you may have little more than a few minutes of downtime when the domain is redirected.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

There actually shouldn't be any downtime during the transfer. People will see the old site until the DNS details update, then they'll see the new site.


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

True, there shouldn't be any actual downtime, but it is always a possibility with network latency, though I've never heard of a domain transfer being any more than 5 minutes because of that. I only mentioned it because it has happened and could, but it's highly unlikely.


----------



## Goldalinemydeer (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

